# Catching a person with your stolen board



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you don't have the serial number not too much with the law. Now without the law do what you want. I know where my stolen Arbor is sitting right now, I'm just waiting... That's all I'm saying.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Definitely should have just beat him, no questions asked. It's completely implausible that someone could have bought it unknowingly from Craigs, Ebay, or a swap meet and has no idea what could be going on.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ya legally, not much. But it turns out most of them become fumbling idiots when you call them out and you can just walk away with it if you act serious enough. If that doesn't work, well in my experience it doesn't take much work to get even a few random strangers to come with you to confront the person and get him scared off. If I ever see my mountain bike again though... Well lets just say him breaking out my window will have been kinder than I'll be. He just better hope I don't see it when I'm driving because I'll sacrifice the bike to make that hit.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Evo and that binding company have a shitty business model. They should really try and make more than 1 board and 1 binding if they want to turn a profit.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I actually engrave my boards and bindings, very small, very discreet, and have pics of them on my phone in an album, that way, should anything happen, i have a time/date stamped photo that proves ownership...


----------



## DevilWithin (Sep 16, 2013)

Kevin137 - great idea! Do you use a Dremel tool to carve your initials into the topsheet or what?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've got pics of the serial numbers of my boards on my blog. Just need internet access no matter where I am, and I can prove it's my board.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Kevin137 said:


> I actually engrave my boards and bindings, very small, very discreet, and have pics of them on my phone in an album, that way, should anything happen, i have a time/date stamped photo that proves ownership...


Hey great idea and easy...


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

Your assuming he stole it. What if he bought it from the thief.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Then he will give him up, address, email, etc in a red hot minute. And you can show up at the dudes house with officer friendly and the purchaser.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

What if it was the exact board and exact binding but it just wasn't yours? This is why I check my board in, lock it up or always keep my eye on it..


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you don't have the serial number not too much with the law. Now without the law do what you want. I know where my stolen Arbor is sitting right now, I'm just waiting... That's all I'm saying.


fucken been waiting to hear, mums the word...shhhhh....got it....


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I actually engrave something else, which is NOT my initials, my nickname from when i used to be crazy into cars...

Because it is something that only people from my past really know, it is easy to do, and always on the edge of the board in front on one of the bindings, my left foot, so they are always in the same place, but with the binding there, is not noticeable as a distinguishable mark...


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

I should note that i do seal after as well... Just so you know... Haha


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

augie said:


> Your assuming he stole it. What if he bought it from the thief.


It would still be handling stolen goods, so you could still recover it, but you would have to prove it is yours... That is not to say s/he would get charged, as many people buy unaware, but it is still a possibility...!

I can't believe how many people just leave there stuff unsecured when it is expensive...!


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Out of the guys I ride with only me and a couple of others bother to lock our boards up when we leave them. I use one of the meaty dakine locks aswell after someone had a good go at nicking my lib and pretty much wrecked my burton lock, I can only assume they got scared off last minute. An expensive board and bindings can cost over £700 and most people wouldn't leave a bike worth that much unlocked outside a restaurant. I've got photos of the serial numbers on my boards and I mark the base of my bindings. If it had got nicked and I'd seen someone on it while I was on the slopes he would of had a nasty accident.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

I didn't know snowboards have serial numbers. Were is it located?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

I trolled CL and eBay for about a year lookin for my stolen idiom select about 8 years ago. Only baby Jesus could save the soul of that guy if I found it.


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

We have the same system here as these for locking skis/snowboards in the rack.

Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems

It is not that they can't be broken, but that they can't be broken with loads of people around, which makes them almost infallible in my mind, if you lose a key the resort will only remove the lock for you at the end of the day after the resort has closed, therefor eliminating the fact that if someone else came, they would know you are trying it on...!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> We have the same system here as these for locking skis/snowboards in the rack.
> 
> Ski Racks, Snowboard Racks, and Locks | Ski Key Systems
> 
> It is not that they can't be broken, but that they can't be broken with loads of people around, which makes them almost infallible in my mind, if you lose a key the resort will only remove the lock for you at the end of the day after the resort has closed, therefor eliminating the fact that if someone else came, they would know you are trying it on...!


Do you have fuckhead skiers locking their skis in the snowboard slots of those racks like we do here?
I guess it's not enough that they have over twice as many ski slots versus snowboard slots in those. The skiers have to take the snowboard slots as well.

Fuckhead skiers.

BTW, pictures (or records) of serial numbers is the way to go to prove ownership. I'd love to see a snowboard where someone tried to remove the serial number. Might as well toss the board after it gets delammed and rotted.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> I can't believe how many people just leave there stuff unsecured when it is expensive...!


At some places, it just seems unnecessary... the two boards with bindings in the front cost 2500$ (online, here). Nobody was interested to snatch them. Up here, that's the way one leaves the stuff if heading for lunch/aprés. In 20y, no board of anyone of the pack was taken. Heard about stolen skies tho . We would have some racks, but they're permanently full.

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3686/12796905705_8890a7624b_b.jpg

If it would be snatched? The guy'd be better confident at riding fast n leave the valley immediately...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Guarantee there are more expensive cars in the parking lot left unlocked. In all my years I've only ever heard of a friend of a friend of someone who has had their stuff jacked. Don't get me wrong, I know it happens. But if you asked me to buy a lottery ticket for $1 with the same odds I'd pass.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

I've had my board stolen....so it happens.

As for being charged for buying stolen stuff off craigslist: does anyone use their normal email address when selling on Craigslist? I know I don't, there's too many crazies and I only meet in public places.


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

That's why I always pack heat on the slopes. If you see the guy and your on the lift, no problem. Just lead him a couple feet. Ask questions/run later.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

mhaas said:


> That's why I always pack heat on the slopes. If you see the guy and your on the lift, no problem. Just lead him a couple feet. Ask questions/run later.


lol what a fucking dillweed.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

lab49232 said:


> He just better hope I don't see it when I'm driving because I'll sacrifice the bike to make that hit.


Had a dude run me down and hit me while I was riding my bike. He thought I had stolen his son's POS Walmart bike. Long story short......he's now a convicted felon.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Had a dude run me down and hit me while I was riding my bike. He thought I had stolen his son's POS Walmart bike. Long story short......he's now a convicted felon.


Ha yikes! Fortunently high end mountain bikes being ridden by a crackhead in the middle of a city should prevent me from running over the wrong guy  Guess what, you don't need a full suspension mountain bike with 6 inches of travel for getting around the sidewalk!

As for board thefts it happens more than some of the people here realize. Had my stuff stolen literally when I simply walked in a door and turned around realizing I forgot to lock it. A resort I worked at averaged a few stolen boards a week. Started setting up sting boards purposely left unlocked to catch people in the act. And then as I've continued to work in the industry I've probably talked to over a hundred people who have had their stuff taken from racks. Resorts keep it quit as much as they can which keeps people from realizing how common it actually is.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

mhaas said:


> That's why I always pack heat on the slopes. If you see the guy and your on the lift, no problem. Just lead him a couple feet. Ask questions/run later.


Well... Up here in Canada, we don't play with guns, as much anyway.

That doesn't matter much though.

Blood would be spilled.

I don't have a piece in my car, but......

This thing can get real real hot.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd just go up to the guy, no attitude, tell him he's got the exact same setup as you had stolen from ya!!!!!

If he says he bought it used off a site! ask for his phone number, and if ya can check the serial number (take a pic), so ya can check it against the number ya got in ya wallet in the car!!!!! (All made up of course)

You'll soon see by his reaction as to wether he knows more about the deal!!!!!

React accordingly!!!!!


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

mhaas said:


> That's why I always pack heat on the slopes. If you see the guy and your on the lift, no problem. Just lead him a couple feet. Ask questions/run later.



Lol great idea, lets all carry guns.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

oldmate said:


> Lol great idea, lets all carry guns.


Seems to always work out well?????


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Kevin137 said:


> I actually engrave something else, which is NOT my initials, my nickname from when i used to be crazy into cars...
> 
> Because it is something that only people from my past really know, it is easy to do, and always on the edge of the board in front on one of the bindings, my left foot, so they are always in the same place, but with the binding there, is not noticeable as a distinguishable mark...


You know that they come engraved from the factory right?


----------

